# Western military charter plane forced to land in Iran "American Military On Board"



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

*Western military charter plane forced to land in Iran "American Military On Board"*

Western military charter plane lands in Iran - The Washington Post


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Still waiting on more news. They're military contractors, not servicemen.

Sounds like Iran just threw a hissy fit about it is all.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Hopefully they are able to get back in the air soon and don't get detained, turning into a political mess.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe we can make them paranoid and think its a trial for placing a nuke. Oh wait, they are paranoid!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Hopefull that they can refuel and get the hell outa there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I say drop a large amount of 500 pounds on the place and see if they want to force anyone else to land.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Nuke them till they glow,than shoot them in the dark!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

They were allowed to take off about an hour ago. They're long gone.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

OH Thank God. My brother is a Military Contractor, scheduled to come home this month for a visit. I don't know when tho, havent heard from him in a week.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

BagLady said:


> OH Thank God. My brother is a Military Contractor, scheduled to come home this month for a visit. I don't know when tho, havent heard from him in a week.


Hopefully he is safe. best wishes


----------

